# Remington or Savage .30-06?



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm looking at moderately priced, synthetic bolt action .30-06. I've narrowed my choices down to the Remington 710 and the Savage 111FCXP3. The Savage has the accutrigger, and is 3/4 lbs. lighter, plus a 24" barrel. The Remington seems to be built better, but this is just based on appearances. The use will be mainly for hunting both in upper Michigan and in Canada for Deer and similar game. What are your impressions between the two? Thanks.!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

SAVAGE!! Avoid the 710 like the clap. It's cheap for a reason. The Savage is a real decent gun.

Just my $.02


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I would not hesitate with either one. The main thing is if they shoot where they are aimed, then all's well. The 710 may be a less expensive firearm, but it will still shoot accurately at Michigan whitetail range. The Savage is a fine shooter, I know from experience. You will like the accutrigger feature. I am a dyed-wool Remington man so I have a bias to the 710. I have no experience with that firearm, but have heard reports that it is a very accurate gun. Isn't that what it's really all about?


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Savage. The guns shoot straight even with the cheap scope that comes on the combos.


----------



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

Accuracy should be acceptable with respect to both. I guess my concern is will function and durability. How is the trigger? Will it fall apart after a few years of rough handling? Will it function reliably?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Being your asking about a 710 and not an older 700 I'd have to say go with the Savage!  

Given the choice I'd look at/for an older model 700, BDL would be a nice gun!


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a savage 30-06 and love it...Go savage!!


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

ironmachineus said:


> I'm looking at moderately priced, synthetic bolt action .30-06. I've narrowed my choices down to the Remington 710 and the Savage 111FCXP3. The Savage has the accutrigger, and is 3/4 lbs. lighter, plus a 24" barrel. The Remington seems to be built better, but this is just based on appearances. The use will be mainly for hunting both in upper Michigan and in Canada for Deer and similar game. What are your impressions between the two? Thanks.!


Don't limit your choice to an either/or between these two choices, there are lots of other mfg that produce a good quality gun, if your comfortable with a used gun look in that direction too, if not take a knowledgable buddy and spend a day looking at whats available. Watch the local rag want ads, gunbroker.com etc. Sometimes you can fall into a really good deal on a used rifle and come out smelling like a rose. Besides no hunting seasons will be open for another 8 mos. Take your time and look for quality and deals, their out there. I've had some really spectacular deals fall into my lap, you can too when the word gets out that your looking. I picked up a fine condition pre 64 Win 94 a couple of years ago for 50.00 because the guy wanted it out of the house. Picked up a ppk 380 for 80.00 a few years ago because the lady of the house wanted it gone now. The deals come to you when word gets out.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

take a look at the actions on both guns, that'll make you decide right away.......S A V A G E !!!!!!


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Model 200. No frills [no accu trigger] Made by Savage buy with the Stevens name. I have 2 of them [25-06 and 243] and both shoot under an inch no problem at 100 yards. Better than that with handloads. Cost was 265.00 plus tax. Its also offered in 30-06, and others as well.
However if you want the accu trigger those are also good guns [have 2 in 22-250s].


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Huntsman27 said:


> Model 200. No frills [no accu trigger] Made by Savage buy with the Stevens name. I have 2 of them [25-06 and 243] and both shoot under an inch no problem at 100 yards. Better than that with handloads. Cost was 265.00 plus tax. Its also offered in 30-06, and others as well.
> However if you want the accu trigger those are also good guns [have 2 in 22-250s].



I agree! I've always been a Remington fan, but the 710 is a sad example from Remington. The 700 on the other hand is a great rifle and you can get it just about anyway you want. The Savages are excellent rifles, especially for the price. They don't have the greatest looks, but obviously, if your considering a 710 then looks are not important to you. For pure value, the Stevens is the way to go. It's is simply a Savage without the accu trigger as Huntsman says.


----------



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I handled about a dozen rifles yesterday from several makers, and decided I liked the Browning A Bolt Hunter the best. It's bolt has a neat short upswing and the gun fits me better. I'll just wait a couple months to save, but the extra couple hundred should well be worth it.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ironmachineus said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I handled about a dozen rifles yesterday from several makers, and decided I liked the Browning A Bolt Hunter the best. It's bolt has a neat short upswing and the gun fits me better. I'll just wait a couple months to save, but the extra couple hundred should well be worth it.


Was this a "new" rifle? I've seen some dandy used A-bolts. Your profile doesnt say were your from so I'm not sure if this will help but for used guns at a respectable price look to Williams in Davison, Randy's in Bad Axe or Jay's in Clare. If your set on a new one I'd still give Rnady's or Jay's a call and check there prices against what you've already gotten.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

That Savage kicks like a mule. Spend an extra $25 and get a Remington 700 ADL.


----------



## PAbuck (Jun 24, 2005)

I would spend a little more and get a different rifle. But those Savage rifles are shooters!!! Stock just does not do it for me, in the way it feels.

Marshall


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I have a Savage 116 in stainless 30-06 and love it.


----------

